# VHI Plan P



## L&A (19 Apr 2011)

Hi,
DH made redundant recently and we've just gone to VHI Plan P, which is v cheap but ensures we don't loose our waiting periods already served while we can't afford it.
Anyway, was wondering if I'd be stuck with an expensive VHI plan when I come off this plan, or would the waiting period waiver apply if I went to Aviva etc?  We would always look each year at which had the best deal- will I be able to continue doing this?
I just want to clarify this before there is a break of more than 13 weeks since my last full payment....although I suppose we don't have much choice anyway.
Does anyone know?
Thanks


----------



## bluemac (19 Apr 2011)

not sure why, (unless you have underlying health problems) youd carry on with health insurance. Now you have been made redundant you can wait for a non serious opp as theres no loss of wage.  I would cancel it.

sorry that didn't answer your question though..


----------



## hopalong (19 Apr 2011)

if you go from plan p ,you have to wait 5 years if you have a preexisting health condition.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (19 Apr 2011)

Plan P isn't classed a _private _health insurance contract, so insurance companies aren't obliged to recognise it. However, Aviva and Quinn might recognise it in cases like yours where you've moved to it from a private health insurance plan due to redundancy or financial circumstances. I think you're probably best to ask them directly to see what they say.


----------



## mrpolite (21 Apr 2011)

AFAIK if someone is made redundant where they are insured with vhi, they will allow the person go down to plan P, for a year, and if they need to go back up to their original plan, they can do so without having waiting periods agin..


----------



## pj111 (28 Apr 2011)

Be very careful about this because the other insurers _may not_ recognise this as a waiting period because Plan P is not a hospital plan. 

VHI choose to waive the waiting period after the year is up but it may tie you into them for 5 years.

_Patrick_


----------



## L&A (4 May 2011)

Yes, we both have pre-existing so don't want to cancel totally, having well served the waiting periods.  Don't want to be tied to VHI for 5 yrs though  not that we have much choice anyway


----------



## NovaFlare77 (4 May 2011)

Try Aviva and Quinn anyway (if you haven't done so already). You never know, they may say yes. If they do say yes, you should also clarify what cover you'll have for conditions that develop while you're on Plan P (or equivalent) after you upgrade back up to a private cover plan.

One other thing to bear in mind is that even if Aviva or Quinn say yes today, they may not necessarily honour that if you're joining, say, next year. So it might be something you'll need to check every year whether they say yes or no.


----------

